# A Baroque Christmas sound



## Guest (Dec 24, 2007)

I fished this out from my collection and thought it made a refreshing change to some of the fare that is around at this time of the year, Historical instruments are used eg Bagpipes, antique bells and cymbals, Violin, Bass Viole etc. What are your thoughts?

*Edmund Pascha *
His date of birth, and his first name are unknown. In 1731 he was affiliated as a Franciscan cleric novice in Hlohovec. There he got oblate name Edmund. He studied philosophy in Beckov and theology in Uhorské hradište (local monastery was a part of Salvatorian province). After ordination he acted as a preacher and an organist in monasteries of Salvatorian province. With certainty we know that he acted this way also in Prešov and Žilina.
Despite of his later diseases, he still continued to performed his function in choir. Records about his death on May 4th, 1772 exist, but authentic records from Žilina monastery claims confess, that he died on May 6th, 1772.
*Info source Wikipedia*

Track 1 = Sanctus [from Christmas Mass in F] 
Track 2 = The new years is coming [from Prosae Pastrales]


----------



## PeterPowerPop (Mar 27, 2014)

*Edmund Pascha - Christmas Mass, Christmas Carols*

No replies since 2007* eh? I guess the music of Edmund Pascha is not all that well known.

I have this CD of Pascha's Christmas music, and I love it (it's one of my favourite Christmas albums). There's nothing quite like it in the Baroque Christmas repertoire:



















If anyone wants to hear it, I can post a few tracks on YouTube. Or you can send me a PM.

*Update:* I just discovered the CD is available on Amazon.com. You can hear samples on Amazon.com's page for the MP3 version of the album. (The cover's different, but it's the same album.)

(*I only saw the original post today after wondering if anyone had posted anything about Pascha and his Christmas music.)


----------

